# ROXTerm - SESSION_MANAGER Environment Variable



## Niatross (Nov 20, 2012)

I have ROXTerm 2.2.2 installed on a FreeBSD-RELEASE 9.0 operating system.

I am receiving the following WARNING:


```
WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined.
```

I am not running a Display Manager. I am only running "startx" and using "TWM" and "Fluxbox" for Window Managers.

What do I need to do to correct this problem? I am using "csh". How should I set this SESSION_MANAGER environment variable (ex: setenv SESSION_MANAGER ???)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken that message is related to devel/dbus. Is that running?


----------



## Niatross (Nov 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken that message is related to devel/dbus. Is that running?



dbus is running. I have it loaded in my rc.conf file (along with hald).

dbus status:


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus status
dbus is running as pid 1179.
```

BTW:
I always run TWM and Fluxbox with the following command:


```
ck-launch-session
```

Should I be running these Window Managers with this command? What is Consolekit anyways? I guess Consolekit is what the "ck-launch-session" command executes???


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, but that doesn't open a session. Your window manager should take care of that but TWM doesn't have support for it.

You can try launching TWM using:

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session twm
```


----------



## Niatross (Nov 20, 2012)

I ran the following command:


```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session twm
```

ck-list-sessions displays the following:


```
Session2:
        unix-user = '0'
        realname = 'Charlie Root'
        seat = 'Seat3'
        session-type = ''
        active = FALSE
        x11-display = ':0'
        x11-display-device = '/dev/ttyv8'
        display-device = 'ttyv0'
        remote-host-name = ''
        is-local = FALSE
        on-since = '2012-11-20T16:55:52.146139Z'
        login-session-id = ''
```

Note:
I can run as 'root" or a standard user and receive the following WARNING:


```
WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined.
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> I ran the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This should be used in your ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession.


----------



## Niatross (Nov 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This should be used in your ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession.



Yes, it's in my ~/.xinitrc file.

Why is ROXTerm looking for a SESSION_MANAGER environment variable? Is ROXTerm looking to run with a Desktop Environment (instead of a a Window Manager)?. I get this error when using Fluxbox too.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2012)

If it exists it can use dbus.


----------



## Niatross (Nov 20, 2012)

So what do you think I should do?

PS: Don't tell me to back up 5 yards and punt. LOL!


----------



## Niatross (Nov 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If it exists it can use dbus.



Maybe i'm missing a step.

I have the following in my "/etc/rc.conf" file:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

I have the following in my "~.xinitrc" file:


```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session twm
```

I do not use a Display Manager.

I type "startx" (as root or a standard user)

I open "xterm" and receive the following WARNING after typing "roxterm &":


```
WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined.
```

This problem occurs no matter what Window Manager I am using (TWM or Fluxbox)


----------

